# Orbea Rise Hydro - Aluminum H30, H15 and H10 versions - Impressions?



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Does anyone own this bike or have it on order? What do you think of it so far? What made you order it?

I have one now, the H10 and it's kind of mind-blowing so far. The battery is 540wh, the motor is EP8 restricted to 60nm and the frame is aluminum.

I rode the Rise Carbon a couple of times and compared it the Levo SL S-Works and it beat the SL in every category I think. I made a video here: 




What's surprising me about the Rise Hydro for now are:

impressive Range
Great power
very natural ride
the power assist seems to have much torque at the beginning of the pedal effort and I'm able to keep momentum al the time.
I seem to be able to help out quite a bit more. (compared to my Levo or Bullit)


I'd like to hear what others think of the ride and experience so far.








Got the H10, the lighter, more trail spec









43.83 lbs without pedals for medium H10









Climbing Mission Peak 30% grades










Hanging with the new Heckler









41.28 after a big weight reduction effort.


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

Orbea, PLEASE MAKE AN ENDURO 170-180mm travel......

From a Kenevo SL owner even though I think the Mahle 1.1 motor and 320W battery is more than adequate....

Or if I could order the Rotwild R.375...


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

REZEN said:


> Orbea, PLEASE MAKE AN ENDURO 170-180mm travel......
> 
> From a Kenevo SL owner even though I think the Mahle 1.1 motor and 320W battery is more than adequate....
> 
> Or if I could order the Rotwild R.375...


I'm sure they're working on that. they've had a runaway success with this Orbea Rise but their other, bike like the Wild are due for an update.

This Rise fees like it has double the power of my Kenevo SL. Rise has a bunch of front end torque ready to assist early on the steeper climbs. It helps keep momentum for sure. And the EP8 seems to be operating at its sweet spot, not laboring or getting hot.


----------



## Moosedriver (Jan 19, 2021)

REZEN said:


> Orbea, PLEASE MAKE AN ENDURO 170-180mm travel......
> 
> From a Kenevo SL owner even though I think the Mahle 1.1 motor and 320W battery is more than adequate....
> 
> Or if I could order the Rotwild R.375...


If you aren’t concerned about warranty support, people are turning their Rises into 170/160 full 29er or 160/160 mullet. Apparently a 216x63 shock with an offset bushing is all you need. And a fork of course. Here’s a video from a guy talking about it.


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

Moosedriver said:


> If you aren’t concerned about warranty support, people are turning their Rises into 170/160 full 29er or 160/160 mullet. Apparently a 216x63 shock with an offset bushing is all you need. And a fork of course. Here’s a video from a guy talking about it.


Sadly the increased stroke and seattube shock straddle is a coil shift breakage away from the emergency room, and the bike is still too compromised. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

Francis Cebedo said:


> I'm sure they're working on that. they've had a runaway success with this Orbea Rise but their other, bike like the Wild are due for an update.
> 
> This Rise fees like it has double the power of my Kenevo SL. Rise has a bunch of front end torque ready to assist early on the steeper climbs. It helps keep momentum for sure. And the EP8 seems to be operating at its sweet spot, not laboring or getting hot.


Correct the mahler is 35nm and ep8rs is 60nm

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Moosedriver (Jan 19, 2021)

REZEN said:


> Sadly the increased stroke and seattube shock straddle is a coil shift breakage away from the emergency room, and the bike is still too compromised.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Yeah, I momentarily thought about buying a Rise and making the 170/160 change, but started worrying about snapping a shaft as well. I figured I’d wait for some long term reports to see if anybody has that issue or if Orbea releases a light e-Rallon.


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2006)

[QUOTE="REZEN, post: 15580390, member: 882285"Or if I could order the Rotwild R.375...
[/QUOTE]
This. If only they sell Rotwild in USA. Same with the Lapierre E-zesty. Both will be good competition for the Rise.

if only Rise is sold as a frameset too. The cost of light e bike is just beyond what most normal people wants to pay for exercise and entertainment equipment😀


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

Loll said:


> This. If only they sell Rotwild in USA. Same with the Lapierre E-zesty. Both will be good competition for the Rise.
> 
> if only Rise is sold as a frameset too. The cost of light e bike is just beyond what most normal people wants to pay for exercise and entertainment equipment


I'm normal and bought a Kenevo SL. I traded racing cars and go karts for this where it can be 2 to 4 sets of tires per weekend.

Choose your hobbies wisely. Some things are not possible for all people but normal does not have to exclude these bikes. IMO the Rise is a fair price compared to my KSL


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

The Orbea Rise Hydro Aluminum is soooo good that... it's going to eat into the sales of the Orbea Rise Carbon. For the carbon to have the same battery and range as the Aluminum, it needs an extender. Then the waterbottle space is gone and the weight is about 1 lb. apart.


----------



## TRP (Mar 21, 2021)

REZEN said:


> I'm normal and bought a Kenevo SL. I traded racing cars and go karts for this where it can be 2 to 4 sets of tires per weekend.
> 
> Choose your hobbies wisely. Some things are not possible for all people but normal does not have to exclude these bikes. IMO the Rise is a fair price compared to my KSL


You probably could've bought 4-5 ebikes😂

I used to race cars competitively and the time and money commitment was insane. Paying for the LBS to service my bike every six months is a cake walk after experiencing race car maintenance.

Back on topic.


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

TRP said:


> You probably could've bought 4-5 ebikes
> 
> I used to race cars competitively and the time and money commitment was insane. Paying for the LBS to service my bike every six months is a cake walk after experiencing race car maintenance.
> 
> Back on topic.


Oh gosh, working on bikes is easy and therapeutic. Not much I need in terms of labor charges, however some things I don't due as the tools change too often IE fox forks. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## c-wal (Jan 23, 2004)

Now the question is where do I find an XL H15 in norcal?

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

c-wal said:


> Now the question is where do I find an XL H15 in norcal?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk



So in Norcal, I have 4 friends waiting on an H15 or H anything for the last 3 months. They're just given one broken promised date after another.

Then a friend two weeks ago test rode my bike, bought an H15 the next day. He has the bike already. What he did was call dealers across the land, found one in Oregon and had it shipped to him by bikeflights, no sales tax. This is the way.


----------



## c-wal (Jan 23, 2004)

Francis Cebedo said:


> So in Norcal, I have 4 friends waiting on an H15 or H anything for the last 3 months. They're just given one broken promised date after another.
> 
> Then a friend two weeks ago test rode my bike, bought an H15 the next day. He has the bike already. What he did was call dealers across the land, found one in Oregon and had it shipped to him by bikeflights, no sales tax. This is the way.


The hunt begins... This is the way. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## PS mtb (10 mo ago)

c-wal said:


> Now the question is where do I find an XL H15 in norcal?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


A good friend of mine owns Pedal the Peaks bike shop in Durango, Co. Talked to him a week or so ago and he has some H ebikes in stock I believe...worth a shot.


----------



## flyinb501 (Feb 12, 2013)

I wish they offered it with the smaller battery from the carbon version. 540 watt is way overkill for me and just adds extra weight.


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

^At least you get choice! Carbon, smaller batter, lighter by far, or aluminum and bigger battery!


----------



## flyinb501 (Feb 12, 2013)

REZEN said:


> ^At least you get choice! Carbon, smaller batter, lighter by far, or aluminum and bigger battery!


 True, but I don't know if I can stomach the price of the carbon. I race motocross, and I've never even spent that much money on any dirt bike or motorcyle I've ever purchased. I really don't want to spend more than 6k on a mountain bike.


----------



## rton20s (Aug 27, 2010)

The weight and capability they were able to achieve with the Rise H models is very impressive. So much so, the H30 has become the top choice for considerations for my mother in law. She is in her 60s and just starting mountain biking last year (almost all green trails). She has no need for a 140mm travel bike, or even full suspension. She would be just fine with a light, capable e-hardtail. However, the weight on just about every hardtail we've looked at is more than the Rise! I really wish they would develop a lightweight E version of the Laufey for riders like her.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

I have the H15 on order. Should get it in four weeks. I have ordered with upgrades: Getting the following:









I did not get the H10 as I would upgrade the handlebar and wheels over that so why pay the extra. The SLX cassette is a wear item and I'll upgrade it to XT once it wears out. The shifters I might change to XTR down the road.

I have a YT Izzo that this is replacing that has AXS on it. I might pull the AXS off that and use the Reverb AXS dropper and XO1 Shifter on the XT. I love the AXS but I'm not impressed with cassette shifting performance. I prefer the XT Hyperglide.

Oh, and I'm getting it in Leo Orange/Gloss Black. Can't wait!


----------



## wallydog (May 18, 2017)

Lucky you. Very nice bike you ordered with the upgrades. Possible to disclose final price? Thank you.


----------



## OCRCM33 (Mar 1, 2009)

.


----------



## mike_kelly (Jul 18, 2016)

So companies like Orbea really don't think anybody cares what hubs are on their bikes? Searched everywhere for specs on the H30 and found nothing. A lot of pretty pictures and no information.


----------



## SkiTalk'er (Jun 26, 2021)

Francis Cebedo said:


> I'd like to hear what others think of the ride and experience so far.
> View attachment 1975390
> 
> Got the H10, the lighter, more trail spec
> ...


What did you do to reduce the weight and what was the cost?


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

mike_kelly said:


> So companies like Orbea really don't think anybody cares what hubs are on their bikes? Searched everywhere for specs on the H30 and found nothing. A lot of pretty pictures and no information.



If you have to ask you probably don't want to know.


----------



## mike_kelly (Jul 18, 2016)

mikesee said:


> If you have to ask you probably don't want to know.


It just seems like most people must buy because of pretty pictures and manufacturers don't feel the need to supply anything more. All the big brands seem to be the same. Lots of imagery but no facts.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

mike_kelly said:


> It just seems like most people must buy because of pretty pictures and manufacturers don't feel the need to supply anything more. All the big brands seem to be the same. Lots of imagery but no facts.



You have a point, but your hyperbole machine might be running a little hot.

The spec sheets on these Orbea's list pretty much everything _but_ the hub make.

Unless a bike comes with _at minimum_ a set of DT 350 hubs, I know that I'm going to pull them off before I even install pedals, sell them as new for a good price, and build something that I trust long term.

I don't think I'm alone there.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

mikesee said:


> Unless a bike comes with _at minimum_ a set of DT 350 hubs, I know that I'm going to pull them off before I even install pedals, sell them as new for a good price, and build something that I trust long term.
> 
> I don't think I'm alone there.


You are not alone for sure, but most customers are not 'enthusiasts types' who need the nice hubs and bling etc. What most shoppers do notice is the rear derailleur . . .


----------



## mike_kelly (Jul 18, 2016)

I don't know. I was shopping for a new car and the towing capacity was critical to me. The capacity is dependent on a lot of detail things, the engine, the towing package which includes a variety of things. The info was not on the manufacturers website. The internet had all different answers and the dealers could not tell me.
I have not bought a new bike retail since 1972 so maybe it is my problem. All my bikes have been built up from frames so I need to choose everything. But I think we all need to do our homework when we get something don't we?
In doing research about Orbea I am very impressed. This company as been a co-op owned by the workers since 1969. In 2008 during the economic hit they voted to reduce wages so none of them would lose their job. They give 20% of their income to social programs and charity. The last two years have been record sales years for them. I wish them the best of luck.


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

The spec shows Race Face AR30 wheels, that's what I had on my M20 last year, they were low end Shimano branded hubs with cone bearings and centerlock. I swapped em out first thing


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

wallydog said:


> Lucky you. Very nice bike you ordered with the upgrades. Possible to disclose final price? Thank you.


It was whatever came up on Orbea’s website: $7,528.00. 

These days I’m not trying to get sales prices, just getting a bike in a reasonable timeframe is a score. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

mike_kelly said:


> So companies like Orbea really don't think anybody cares what hubs are on their bikes? Searched everywhere for specs on the H30 and found nothing. A lot of pretty pictures and no information.


I’ve been told it a Shimano hub. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike_kelly (Jul 18, 2016)

Yes I found a review that identified the hubs as Shimano. As Mike said I also would toss them and buid new wheels. I don't have anything on my bikes made by Shimano.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Tickle said:


> The spec shows Race Face AR30 wheels, that's what I had on my M20 last year, they were low end Shimano branded hubs with cone bearings and centerlock. I swapped em out first thing


Are these center lock or 6-bolt rotor mounts. Got the same wheels coming on my H15 (when it finally turns up) and I’m thinking of ordering some Nobl carbon wheels instead.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

mike_kelly said:


> Yes I found a review that identified the hubs as Shimano. As Mike said I also would toss them and buid new wheels. I don't have anything on my bikes made by Shimano.


Funny. I’ve found Shimano stuff to be extremely reliable so that was a selling point in this bike. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike_kelly (Jul 18, 2016)

Others can tell you definitively but I read a note by someone who wanted to switch wheels and his were 6 bolt and he noted that the original were center lock. The magnetic sensor for the cadence appears to be some how associated with the center lock hub, maybe the sensor is in the disc, and he could not get it to work with a 6 bolt and separate magnet correctly.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

mike_kelly said:


> Others can tell you definitively but I read a note by someone who wanted to switch wheels and his were 6 bolt and he noted that the original were center lock. The magnetic sensor for the cadence appears to be some how associated with the center lock hub, maybe the sensor is in the disc, and he could not get it to work with a 6 bolt and separate magnet correctly.


Okay, it is probably wise if I just wait then and I know for certain what I get. Supposedly I was quoted end of May/early June for my bike. As of now, I'm just hoping that will be the case, though estimated ship date on Orbea's Rider Connect keeps slipping out week after week so who knows?


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

Mine were centerlock, I found a magnet to fit my 6 bolt rotor online, works fine


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

mike_kelly said:


> ....I don't have anything on my bikes made by Shimano.


If you want the Rise, or a lot of emtb's out there, you will


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Yeah, DT350s minimum for me too. The alloy Rise looks nice. The range should be excellent.


----------



## mike_kelly (Jul 18, 2016)

Tickle said:


> If you want the Rise, or a lot of emtb's out there, you will


Certainly the motor but nothing else.


----------



## mike_kelly (Jul 18, 2016)

Roaming50 said:


> Okay, it is probably wise if I just wait then and I know for certain what I get. Supposedly I was quoted end of May/early June for my bike. As of now, I'm just hoping that will be the case, though estimated ship date on Orbea's Rider Connect keeps slipping out week after week so who knows?


I found the review where the guy tries to put on a 6 bolt and a separate magnet and has some trouble. YMMV
The comments about the center lock disc is at 2 minutes into the video.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

mike_kelly said:


> Others can tell you definitively but I read a note by someone who wanted to switch wheels and his were 6 bolt and he noted that the original were center lock. The magnetic sensor for the cadence appears to be some how associated with the center lock hub, maybe the sensor is in the disc, and he could not get it to work with a 6 bolt and separate magnet correctly.



The hubs that came on the H15 I just demo'ed were Centerlock. Laced new wheels for the customer -- with 6-bolt hubs -- and just bolted the ~$10 Bosch magnet to the 6-bolt rotor. Couldn't have been easier, or cheaper. Will work with any 6-bolt hub/rotor.


----------



## mike_kelly (Jul 18, 2016)

That is what the video talks about. It worked for him...until it stopped working and shut off half way through his ride. I have no knowledge just passing it on.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

mike_kelly said:


> So companies like Orbea really don't think anybody cares what hubs are on their bikes? Searched everywhere for specs on the H30 and found nothing. A lot of pretty pictures and no information.


I was searching over the weekend and actually found that Orbea has a tech document that describes everything about the wheels that you need to know. For the H15 the wheels are:

Front:
RACE FACE AR OFFSET 30 29" 32H
Shimano Deore HB-MT410-B (Boost 110mm x 15mm thru-axle Centerlock)
SAPIM LEADER J-BEND 14G (2 mm). BUTTED. BLACK
SAPIM POLYAX 2x14 mm. SECURE LOCK. BRASS. BLACK

Rear:
RACE FACE AR OFFSET 30 29" 32H
Shimano Deore FH-MT510-B HUB (Boost 148mm x 12mm thru-axle) Centerlock)
SAPIM LEADER J-BEND 14G (2 mm). BUTTED. BLACK
SAPIM POLYAX 2x14 mm. SECURE LOCK. BRASS. BLACK

Full details here. It's under support > technical manuals.

They also list the weights: front: 1,010g, rear: 1,240g. Not the lightest Wheelset but not terrible either for an ebike. It is mostly in the spokes where the weight it. Those Leader spokes are 58% more heavy than say a CX Ray but also a lot, lot cheaper..

I created a spreadsheet of all the components on the bike, weight and retail cost, to give me a plan on what to potentially upgrade. For the wheels I got:


----------



## mike_kelly (Jul 18, 2016)

Thanks. I looked for a service or support drop down I just did not look on the three dashed line thing.


----------



## mike_kelly (Jul 18, 2016)

Did you notice in downloads they have their "blue papers" which is very detailed information.








BLUE PAPER RISE HYDRO 2022 EN-ES-FR-DE-IT


BLUE PAPER RISE HYDRO 2022 EN-ES-FR-DE-IT




www.orbea.com


----------



## elistan (Jul 3, 2004)

I've had an h15 for a month now. Pretty stoked on the purchase overall. 
37m 6k day on a juiced up profile 2 in eco/trail....still had bars. ATCA, from the lot to the upper lower junction(snow above or I woulda gone to Kate's).
Couple other 20+ 5k days in trail.

I got a factory 36 installed. Put a 203 front rotor on. Changed out the saddle, tires, grips and am pretty happy. The wheels are junk but I'll change them out when there dead.


waiting for 2 extenders to see if I can pull off some 50+mile ,10k days. My goal for the bike was to help with big epic days in the Backcountry, and it looks like she's up to the task. 

Now if my wife's small would arrive........


----------



## zorg (Jul 1, 2004)

Mine has been 2 weeks out for months, and is still 2 weeks out. Trying to figure what shock I should put on. Would a Topaz t3 fit a medium?


----------



## DMFT (Dec 31, 2003)

zorg said:


> Mine has been 2 weeks out for months, and is still 2 weeks out. Trying to figure what shock I should put on. Would a Topaz t3 fit a medium?


Personally, I'd upgrade to the Float-X from Orbea if that's an option for the model you're getting.
IME - DVO doesn't offer every single eye-to-eye/stroke length that's out there. Definitely check with DVO....


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

mike_kelly said:


> That is what the video talks about. It worked for him...until it stopped working and shut off half way through his ride. I have no knowledge just passing it on.


I swapped out my H15 wheels from the start. First to RF Next R31's and now SC Reserve 30's. Using Magura MDR-P 203 rotor in the rear w/ Bosch 6-bolt Magnet. No issues in 500 miles or so. I do clean the magnet every so often as I use Metallic pads which causes the magnet to collect brake dust.


----------



## beholdtheflesh (Jul 4, 2021)

I believe the reason the hubs are not listed on the specs is because of supply chain issues. I got my H15 about a month ago, and was surprised to see generic no-name hubs on it (was expecting the Shimano FH-MT510-B, which is supposedly reliable, 36 p.o.e., but heavy). These generic hubs had no branding, were relatively quiet, and only 24 p.o.e. Picture below.

After about 100 miles, the rear hub destroyed itself. It no longer engages. My local bike shop is filing a warranty claim. I also emailed Orbea asking about the hub, and this is the response:

_Regarding to your question, as you mention, due to a cut on the supply chain, we changed the original Shimano MT510-B hubs assembled on the Race Face AR 30c for the DA4677B-148-12S from Chosen Hubs._

I absolutely love this bike. It rides and handles like a good trail bike. I was concerned about the extra weight compared to the carbon version, and while yes it does weigh a little bit more, compared to some of the full-fat eMTBs at my local shops it's noticeably lighter when picking it up.

_














_


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

I finally got my Rise H15. I gave up on a custom order as it kept on being put out week after week. In the end I switched to standard H15 off the floor of the shop. I haven't ridden it yet as I am in the process of RideWapping it first and I have upgrades planned for wheels, brakes and shifting. I would also like to put on a Reverb AXS dropper if they ever come back into stock....

If someone were to ask me why I got this bike, I would reply "because it is orange". I adore the color. It is so beautiful...

See, ebikes don't need to be ugly 😀


----------



## zorg (Jul 1, 2004)

After waiting 6 months, got my H10 with fox 36 and quad piston brakes. Very fun


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

Roaming50 said:


> I finally got my Rise H15. I gave up on a custom order as it kept on being put out week after week. In the end I switched to standard H15 off the floor of the shop. I haven't ridden it yet as I am in the process of RideWapping it first and I have upgrades planned for wheels, brakes and shifting. I would also like to put on a Reverb AXS dropper if they ever come back into stock....
> 
> If someone were to ask me why I got this bike, I would reply "because it is orange". I adore the color. It is so beautiful...
> 
> See, ebikes don't need to be ugly 😀


46 isn't bad for bone stock, my XL M20 weighed 43 stock so I guess 3lb savings for carbon and smaller battery. I'd happily pay a couple pound weight penalty for 50% more battery juice!


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Tickle said:


> 46 isn't bad for bone stock, my XL M20 weighed 43 stock so I guess 3lb savings for carbon and smaller battery. I'd happily pay a couple pound weight penalty for 50% more battery juice!


I believe the AL frame adds 2 lbs from what I read over the M models. I chose the H over the M for the larger battery. It would be nice if Orbea gets round to putting the larger battery in the M. Perhaps in 2023?

This weight included tubes, though going tubeless probably won't shave that much. I got my wheels today. I haven't weighed the originals but if the quote weights are true I should save 1.2 lbs right there... It'll be interesting to see what the ends up at when I am all done.


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

I shaved a couple pounds going to Derby/DT350 wheels and tubeless, added some back on w/susp upgrade but that's static weight, mine was at 42 last I checked. Surprised the weight penalty is only 2lbs for the H model, between larger battery and frame material.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Tickle said:


> I shaved a couple pounds going to Derby/DT350 wheels and tubeless, added some back on w/susp upgrade but that's static weight, mine was at 42 last I checked. Surprised the weight penalty is only 2lbs for the H model, between larger battery and frame material.


I believe the 2 lbs is frame only. The battery adds additional weight but supposedly that is a higher energy density battery so it is not huge - not sure what that number is though.

I swapped my wheels last night (before I found out my i9 Hydra hub was defective Ugh!) and going tubeless and with the Reserve 30|SL wheels I shaved 1.2lbs rotational weight. Turns out the reduction is not as great as I might have expected as my "downgraded" no-name hubs appear to be lighter than the Shimano's that should have came with the bike. Go figure...

So right now before other changes I'm at 45.5lbs.


----------



## mike_kelly (Jul 18, 2016)

Can you weight the stock wheels and post it if you have time, thanks.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Roaming50 said:


> I believe the 2 lbs is frame only. The battery adds additional weight but supposedly that is a higher energy density battery so it is not huge - not sure what that number is though.
> 
> I swapped my wheels last night (before I found out my i9 Hydra hub was defective Ugh!) and going tubeless and with the Reserve 30|SL wheels I shaved 1.2lbs rotational weight. Turns out the reduction is not as great as I might have expected as my "downgraded" no-name hubs appear to be lighter than the Shimano's that should have came with the bike. Go figure...
> 
> So right now before other changes I'm at 45.5lbs.


One of those top-of-range 48 lb builds available these days starts to make more sense. You get full power and you can go riding right away. I am thinking Pivot, Santa Cruz or Orbea Wild too?


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Jack7782 said:


> One of those top-of-range 48 lb builds available these days starts to make more sense. You get full power and you can go riding right away. I am thinking Pivot, Santa Cruz or Orbea Wild too?


Interesting point but the cost difference will be large.

Some of my disappointment is that the Hydro range is supposedly in the 42 to 44 lb range so one could assume H10 being 42#, with the H15 and H30 closer to 44#. Perhaps that measurement was for a medium but my large coming in at 46.6# is somewhat off expectations.

Similarly, I yes you can get full fat in the 48# range but what size? Most I read about seem to be closer to 55# real-world.

BTW, I could have ridden mine out the box but I chose to make changes to have components and functions similar to my analog bike.


----------



## mike_kelly (Jul 18, 2016)

Jack7782 said:


> One of those top-of-range 48 lb builds available these days starts to make more sense. You get full power and you can go riding right away. I am thinking Pivot, Santa Cruz or Orbea Wild too?


I think you may be missing the point of the Rise. RIse owners are willing to trade full power for a lighter, more MTB like ride and a more stealth profile. I also think most of those full power "48lb" build end up being 50+lb builds after the dust settles.
Each is a solution for a different rider.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

mike_kelly said:


> I think you may be missing the point of the Rise. RIse owners are willing to trade full power for a lighter, more MTB like ride and a more stealth profile. I also think most of those full power "48lb" build end up being 50+lb builds after the dust settles.
> Each is a solution for a different rider.


Yes, and 52 lb solutions like the new Levo are said to finally have that ‘MTB ride’ too!


----------



## mike_kelly (Jul 18, 2016)

I am lucky enough to have never had to ride a 52lb mountain bike.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

mike_kelly said:


> I am lucky enough to have never had to ride a 52lb mountain bike.


FC can be heard saying the 49 lb 2022 Levo rides like a 32 lb mountain bike in this review




And that garage weight is different than riding weight . . .


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

mike_kelly said:


> I think you may be missing the point of the Rise. RIse owners are willing to trade full power for a lighter, more MTB like ride and a more stealth profile. I also think most of those full power "48lb" build end up being 50+lb builds after the dust settles.
> Each is a solution for a different rider.


+1
My m20 Rise weighs 42 lbs.
My YT Decoy weighs 53 lbs.

They ride VERY differently, but both are fun as hell. The Rise definitely feels closer to a pedal-MTB, whereas the Decoy is like a battery-operated DH trail smasher. I will ride the Rise in eco mode with friends on pedal bikes, but riding the YT with non e-bikers isn't fun at all.

Thinking about my m20 Rise, I really don't see a lot of room for weight reduction, nor do I really feel the need to. It's nimble and everything I want it to be. Dropping a few pounds, at great $ expense, likely wouldn't change the experience for this 165 lb rider.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Possible competition down the road. I grabbed this screen grab from an EMBN video about the new Fazua Ride60 system. A new Pivot Shuttle is on the way by the looks of it. So if this is a true unannounced product, would you now buy the Shuttle over a Rise?










Personally, I'm digging the looks and it looks even more stealthy than the Rise. Really, it would be difficult to tell that this is an ebike.


----------



## mike_kelly (Jul 18, 2016)

I will stick with ORBEA.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I'd buy a Shuttle over the Rise, without a second thought, though I do like the Rise. Also, it does hardly look like an ebike.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm interested in parts spec vs. price comparison. Orbea typically specs better parts per build kit comparable to other brands at the same price.. Shuttle SL is a great looking bike though. Keep in mind Pivot in the past has only released only the highest build kit on the original shuttle.


----------



## mike_kelly (Jul 18, 2016)

I have been impressed with the Orbea Blue paper on the Rise. Everything I might want to know in detail with good illustrations. I have not seen a tech manual as nicely done before.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

mike_kelly said:


> I am lucky enough to have never had to ride a 52lb mountain bike.


I'm lucky enough that I don't find my 54lb Rail 7 to be heavy at all... now my Rise H15 feels light, my 31lb Rallon feels superlight, and my 27lb Spur feels like it's a feather.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

Roaming50 said:


> Possible competition down the road. I grabbed this screen grab from an EMBN video about the new Fazua Ride60 system. A new Pivot Shuttle is on the way by the looks of it. So if this is a true unannounced product, would you now buy the Shuttle over a Rise?
> 
> View attachment 1990492
> 
> ...


Based off of the current shuttle pricing this thing is liable to be $10,000 starting, same with the transition bike, it will probably be $9,000. 
I have a WAO arrival and looking for an Ebike to compliment that bike when doing multiple days out or studying new trail systems or even trail cleanup.
I'll have to stick to no more than $6,000 e bikes.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

I did a video on installing RideWrap on my H15.


----------



## mike_kelly (Jul 18, 2016)

Searched all over the west, Found a large Rise H30 in stock at Contender Cycles in Salt Lake City. This is the way.


----------



## Silent Drone (Jun 7, 2013)

mike_kelly said:


> Searched all over the west, Found a large Rise H30 in stock at Contender Cycles in Salt Lake City. This is the way.


Contender is a quality shop. Very well regarded locally. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike_kelly (Jul 18, 2016)

Silent Drone said:


> Contender is a quality shop. Very well regarded locally.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, it is good to know. Buying a bike sight unseen and from a random shop is nerve racking.


----------

